# The Garden of Weeden



## zzyx (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## zzyx (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## zzyx (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## zzyx (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## zzyx (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## zzyx (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## zzyx (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Hobbes (Nov 25, 2021)

Interesting.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 26, 2021)

Oh, hi!

Those are two 600W HPS standing and hanging in the silo? And what kind and wattage of LED?

From what I can tell, this looks like a hybrid vertical grow. That is, light is coming from both top and sides.

It doesn't look like you're training the plants to grow up the sides of the silo, leaving a lot of bare canopy. Plants look good and happy, though.

If you're looking to maximise yields in that room with vertical techniques, I can help you.


----------



## zzyx (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2021)

zzyx said:


>


Is it a strain characteristic to foxtail like that? I've had some that did it. They did it more under HPS, I think the infrared was part of the reason why.


----------



## zzyx (Nov 28, 2021)

I’ve always experienced more foxtailing with my sativa strains.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 28, 2021)

zzyx said:


> I’ve always experienced more foxtailing with my sativa strains.


When I switched to good LED, my strains that foxtailed regularly quit doing it. I personally don't mind foxtails; they smoke fine! But there is a picky crowd out there.


----------



## zzyx (Nov 28, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> When I switched to good LED, my strains that foxtailed regularly quit doing it. I personally don't mind foxtails; they smoke fine! But there is a picky crowd out there.


Picky? I’ve seen, bought and smoke dispo weed. They don’t seem that picky. My weed is grown soley for self consumption and friends. Your customers probably picky cuz you made them that way.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 28, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Picky? I’ve seen, bought and smoke dispo weed. They don’t seem that picky. My weed is grown soley for self consumption and friends. Your customers probably picky cuz you made them that way.


No, the custies were picky because someone told them foxtails bad. They didn't fucking know any better. They asked me why my weed wasn't purple, too. Lol


----------



## zzyx (Nov 28, 2021)

I hate purple weed, lol. Peeps seem to like unicorn weed though.


----------



## myke (Nov 28, 2021)

How do you even get in to work on your plants?


----------



## myke (Nov 28, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Is it a strain characteristic to foxtail like that? I've had some that did it. They did it more under HPS, I think the infrared was part of the reason why.


I always thought it was the excess N that did that? Hard to find pics of foxtail and light green leaves.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 28, 2021)

myke said:


> I always thought it was the excess N that did that? Hard to find pics of foxtail and light green leaves.


My experience, I got them a lot under both HPS and 860W CDM, both of which emit a lot of infrared due to their operating temperatures.

When I ran the same cuts under the same Watts/ft² of LED, using the same nutrients in the same space, they did not foxtail. That's how I arrived at my conclusion. That said, I'm not a scientist and I may have missed something.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 28, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> When I switched to good LED, my strains that foxtailed regularly quit doing it. I personally don't mind foxtails; they smoke fine! But there is a picky crowd out there.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 28, 2021)

I'm gonna order this soon so I'm prepared to fight off the other Yoda.









Order a Crimson Omen Lightsaber Onlin


Build your new custom Crimson Omen lightsaber online from Ultrasabers, your one-stop-shop for all your lightsaber needs! Shop today!




ultrasabers.com





Oh shit. I just noticed the @Thundercat handle, lol.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 28, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> View attachment 5037193


I did it for that and for better spectrum.


----------



## OneHitDone (Dec 2, 2021)

None of the LED's you used have a better spectrum than bulbs


----------



## zzyx (Dec 7, 2021)

A1-10 weeks


----------

